# Skull theory!? Boy or girl? UPDATED!!!



## campn

I had my 12 week scan today and I want some opinions ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## campn

Another one,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Slight girl lean going of the first picture, I think at least some of the nub has been captured but can't be sure it's the whole of it :)


----------



## campn

Thank you mum! Wish I would have asked for a better picture!


----------



## Avo82

Leaning girl too


----------



## JJay

The first pic looks girly but the second pic has a very square forehead so more like a boy!


----------



## campn

I love all the guesses! Thank you ladies! 

Anymore??


----------



## campn

Bump!


----------



## 6lilpigs

As mum says above, I think theres a hint of a girly nub showing so girl guess from me :)


----------



## campn

Thank you 6lil! Cute avatar!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## campn

Thank you all ladies!!


----------



## campn

Wanted to say I've booked a gender scan for April 6th and will be updating you ladies! Thanks for all the guesses!


----------



## Bumblebee117

I'd say girl too! <3


----------



## campn

3 days and 21 hours until we find out! Eeeeeek!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

So excited!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Boy!


----------



## campn

It's a girl!!!


----------



## danijoanne

Yay congratulations xx


----------



## danijoanne

Any pics? Xx


----------



## campn

Here! I'm fairly positive that this is all girl!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## danijoanne

Yep that's definitely a girl! Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## DobbyForever

I am so thrilled you got your little girl! I know I said this in our other thread, but I just can't say it enough. :)


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I am so thrilled you got your little girl! I know I said this in our other thread, but I just can't say it enough. :)

I love you Dobby! You've been so amazing and always wished me a girl cause you know I wanted one so bad. <3 You're the best!


----------



## Misscalais

:pink: congratulations :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats!


----------

